# A QUESTION FOR PEOPLE WHO WEAR FURSUITS.



## Multimuse_basement (Nov 9, 2016)

I don't see the appeal in it. Fursuits creep me out. Can anyone shine a light on why people wear fursuits?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Inzoreno (Nov 9, 2016)

I know that at least to some people, it's similar to cosplay, allowing you to become a character and put on a performance to delight other people. It's just that, instead to dressing up as a particular fictional character (though they do exist with things like Pokemon fursuits), it's dressing up as a character of your own creation.


----------



## Generic Fox (Nov 9, 2016)

I like the idea, but I dislike the execution; fursuits all look the same, and personally, I don't care for the look. I would absolutely wear a "fursuit" so to speak, but I would modify the aesthetic to a point where I'm not sure many would still consider it a fursuit.


----------



## Multimuse_basement (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks for the answers. Now on to murrsuits.


----------



## Rant (Nov 10, 2016)

Multimuse_basement said:


> Thanks for the answers. Now on to murrsuits.


Do not start on that. For one wearing a futsuit is like wearing your couch. Stuffy, heavy and hard to move in. 2nd suits can be in the $1000s and people work very hard to protect them from damage. A suit maker wont even touch or acknowledge a suit if they find out its been used sexually as they find that disgusting and stright up a slap in the face for the hundreds of hours spent making it. 3, Other fursuiters will refuse to even be seen next to someone whos done it in their suit because everyone will assume the same of them. 

It's incredibly rare and looked down upon.


----------



## Multimuse_basement (Nov 10, 2016)

Rant said:


> Do not start on that. For one wearing a futsuit is like wearing your couch. Stuffy, heavy and hard to move in. 2nd suits can be in the $1000s and people work very hard to protect them from damage. A suit maker wont even touch or acknowledge a suit if they find out its been used sexually as they find that disgusting and stright up a slap in the face for the hundreds of hours spent making it. 3, Other fursuiters will refuse to even be seen next to someone whos done it in their suit because everyone will assume the same of them.
> 
> It's incredibly rare and looked down upon.


Well then. Speaking of adult rated smut, is it really common in this fandom? I cant even refresh the front page for FA with out getting porn.


----------



## Rant (Nov 10, 2016)

Multimuse_basement said:


> Well then. Speaking of adult rated smut, is it really common in this fandom? I cant even refresh the front page for FA with out getting porn.


*headesk*

Yes.

I have the filters on my account set to general and the sfw button tick'd. I understand but I don't understand this obsession many have for smut in the fandom but a lot of comes down to this; if you're an artist and you need to boost your followers to get more commissions do something amazing or shocking. Most go with the shock value and thats why theres so much gross weird porn always being posted.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 10, 2016)

Multimuse_basement said:


> Well then. Speaking of adult rated smut, is it really common in this fandom? I cant even refresh the front page for FA with out getting porn.


Porn is part of the fandom. There are filters you can use to sort it out if you don't like it.

But yeah. There's a lot of porn and smut in general. The fandom kinda started based on it, and have evolved a lot since then.


----------



## Multimuse_basement (Nov 10, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Porn is part of the fandom. There are filters you can use to sort it out if you don't like it.
> 
> But yeah. There's a lot of porn and smut in general. The fandom kinda started based on it, and have evolved a lot since then.


I can tell.


----------



## Multimuse_basement (Nov 10, 2016)

Rant said:


> *headesk*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> I have the filters on my account set to general and the sfw button tick'd. I understand but I don't understand this obsession many have for smut in the fandom but a lot of comes down to this; if you're an artist and you need to boost your followers to get more commissions do something amazing or shocking. Most go with the shock value and thats why theres so much gross weird porn always being posted.


Eh. I dont really care what people are into. I just thoufht it was weird how the fandom wanted to clear that stereotype of furries being sex crazed maniacs then proceed to draw this non stop.


----------



## Rant (Nov 10, 2016)

Multimuse_basement said:


> Eh. I dont really care what people are into. I just thoufht it was weird how the fandom wanted to clear that stereotype of furries being sex crazed maniacs then proceed to draw this non stop.


You need to look at other fandoms. Anime, digimon, doctor who, literally EVERY fandom has porn. Star trek and starwars cross swords an awful lot. You can find it anywhere!! And in all forms too, storys, comics fanmade videos that look stright from the show! (safe search is my friend) I'm really grossed out by it but honestly im not going to tell others what to do unless its illegal. Go and look. The furry fandom gets so much flack buts really common in all fandoms. The furs just accept that sex is natural and not something to hide like a dead body.


----------



## Multimuse_basement (Nov 11, 2016)

Rant said:


> You need to look at other fandoms. Anime, digimon, doctor who, literally EVERY fandom has porn. Star trek and starwars cross swords an awful lot. You can find it anywhere!! And in all forms too, storys, comics fanmade videos that look stright from the show! (safe search is my friend) I'm really grossed out by it but honestly im not going to tell others what to do unless its illegal. Go and look. The furry fandom gets so much flack buts really common in all fandoms. The furs just accept that sex is natural and not something to hide like a dead body.


Thats true plus i do know about the other fandoms. Thomas the tank engine porn is weird to me.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 11, 2016)

Multimuse_basement said:


> Thats true plus i do know about the other fandoms. Thomas the tank engine porn is weird to me.


That's just Rule 34 at work, mate.

Aaaand Rule 35 to uphold Rule 34.

Not to mention Rule 63..


----------



## Multimuse_basement (Nov 11, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> That's just Rule 34 at work, mate.
> 
> Aaaand Rule 35 to uphold Rule 34.
> 
> Not to mention Rule 63..


Well you got me there.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 11, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Porn is part of the fandom. There are filters you can use to sort it out if you don't like it.
> 
> But yeah. There's a lot of porn and smut in general. The fandom kinda started based on it, and have evolved a lot since then.


I beg to differ. The 'Fandom' was created around people making fursuits and performing for those that showed up at what was first Sci-Fi cons. As furry cons began to spring up, so did the pervy people that thought the fandom was a good place to land and spew forth their porn. Not many at first, but it has grown and acted as an attractant to porn/smut/murrsuits.

It's a blunt statement, but it can't be refuted. I was around before the fandom was created so I should know some of the history.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 11, 2016)

Fursuits creepy? Makes sense. Not really a fan of the ones with the big, doopy lifeless eyes. But have seen ones with more realistic dimensions that were quite lovely.

As for the murrsuit thing...yeah, it does happen. But that's more of a fetish rather than reflective of the community as a whole. Like Rant said, there's smut in every fandom, but furries are usually picked out as sex-fiends when that just isn't the case. Do you think everybody at Comic Con dressed in costumes go back to their hotels and have drunken sex? Some do, sure, but most are there for more PG reasons. Furries are the same.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 12, 2016)

Kind of off-topic, but . . .

Murrsuits? I really can't imagine doing the horizontal bop with my wife while wearing a fursuit. When I would wear _The Old Warhorse_ Ver 1.0, I was dying from the heat before the zip was closed. The suit was made from Marton Mills Seal, very dense. We kept the room as cold as the the thermostat would allow, just to keep me from having heat stroke. By the time I was ready to go back to our room and rest after suiting, sex was the last thing on my mind.

The very last time I suited before I retired _Warhorse_, I wore an EZ Cooldown vest. That fixed the temperature issues but I can't see spending thousands of dollars on a suit just to screw it up from having sex in it. Too hot, possibly restrictive and the fur would be toast after a few 'sessions'.

I suppose you could make a suit completely out of NFT 4-way stretch fur. It is sparse, compared to other furs but it's sold by the square foot with $30 to $40 the average price. A suit made with that stuff is so incredible, so light feeling compared to a normal fur. That is the plan for Ver 2.0 of _The Old Warhorse_, mainly due to the better ventilation and the stretch to make the suit fit properly. Still wouldn't do the bop in it, though. Not after spending several large just for the fur.

Just sayin' . . .


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Nov 12, 2016)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> the horizontal bop


I died. Beautiful Euphemism.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 12, 2016)

Shameful_Cole said:


> I died. Beautiful Euphemism.


Hey, I'm an old gray-muzzle. That was one term we had for it.


----------

